# Onlineshop sexy-konsole - Problem



## darkfabel (10. Februar 2010)

also habe im onlineshop www.sexy-konsole.de 2sachen bestellt das erste einen schraubenzieher um den DS lite zu öffnen und das zweite ein neues Display da das oben gerissen ist.

Also Geld überwiesen
Heute die ware erhalten.

So nun musste ich feststellen das der schraubenzieher so groß ist und er hat mir das untere display geiefert und nicht das obere habe aber das obere bestellt steht auch auf der Rechung.

Nun meine frage Habe heute probiert dort anzurufen geht keiner ans telefon auf email antwortet keiner.

Was kann ich jetzt noch machen : Anwalt ?

Ich weiss nicht wie ich den Betreiber oder den Kundendienst sonst erreichen kann.

MFG
Darkfabel


----------



## schrubby67 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshop sexy-konsole (WAS SOLL ICH MACHEN ?)*

Erst mal Locker bleiben 
*Kontaktformular* klick mich

schon genutzt ? es kann ja nicht jeder sofort Antworten 
Bei WebOfTrust wird diese Seite als sehr vertrauenswürdig eingestuft
sexy-konsole.de | WOT Reputation Scorecard | WOT Web of Trust


----------



## darkfabel (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshop sexy-konsole (WAS SOLL ICH MACHEN ?)*

habe ich schon genutzt !


----------



## schrubby67 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshop sexy-konsole (WAS SOLL ICH MACHEN ?)*

Ja , du hast die ware heute erhalten und hast ihn heute die email geschrieben  gib dem händler doch mal zeit zu reagieren, warte doch mal einen tag ab ........  wie hoch war der kaufpreis ? über 40 EURO ?


----------



## dot (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshop sexy-konsole (WAS SOLL ICH MACHEN ?)*

Eine Antwort wuerde ich innerhalb von 1-3 Tagen als angemessen ansehen. Andernfalls morgen mal waehrend den normalen Geschaeftszeiten anrufen. Wenn du es ganz stumpf machen moechtest, einfach den ganzen Kram unfrei zurueck an die in den "Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen" genannte Adresse


----------



## schrubby67 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshop sexy-konsole (WAS SOLL ICH MACHEN ?)*



dot schrieb:


> Eine Antwort wuerde ich innerhalb von 1-3 Tagen als angemessen ansehen. Andernfalls morgen mal waehrend den normalen Geschaeftszeiten anrufen. Wenn du es ganz stumpf machen moechtest, einfach den ganzen Kram unfrei zurueck an die in den "Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen" genannte Adresse


 

das geht aber nur ab 40 Euro *Warenwert*..


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshop sexy-konsole (WAS SOLL ICH MACHEN ?)*

Direkt Anwalt wäre Quatsch - der Shop hat ja was geliefert, nur falsch - is also nicht so, dass der dich abzocken wollte. Aber wenn die sich nicht melden, dann vom Widerrufsrechts gebraucht machen - je nach Warenwert kriegst Du dann alles inkl. Porto erstattet, unter 40€ halt nur den Warenwert, kein Porto.


----------



## dot (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshop sexy-konsole (WAS SOLL ICH MACHEN ?)*



schrubby67 schrieb:


> das geht aber nur ab 40 Euro *Warenwert*..



Warum sollte es? Hier geht es ganz klar, jedenfalls laesst es der Threadersteller so aussehen, um eine Falschlieferung. Der Haendler ist verpflichtet zum Nachbessern. Da in Deutschland ein RMA Verfahren fuer die Abwicklung eher ungewohenlich ist, koennte man es auch mit dem entsprechenden Vermerk einfach zuruecksenden. 
Ich wuerde dennoch vorher erst einmal die Antwort vom Haendler abwarten.


----------



## darkfabel (10. Februar 2010)

habe dort dauer klingeln gemacht beim telefon dann ging wer drann warum ich immer zu anrufen würde, ich habe es ihm gesagt und dann hat er sich entschultig ich sollte ihm meine kontodaten geben er überweisst mir das porto geld und bessert alles aus.

ca. 15 mal probiert erst freizeichen und dann besetzt


----------



## MARIIIO (11. Februar 2010)

Da hat aber jemand überreagiert...


----------

